# My 2 Siberian Chipmunks



## shinysticker (Sep 17, 2008)

My finacee and I are proud owners of siberian chipmunks, which we've had going on 2 years now. They are lovingly named Boogie & Nut. They live in a large flight cage which has two bird nest boxes in it, along with extra platforms, branches, and a wheel that they have a serious addiction to. One of our chipmunks did the UK commercial for mcdonalds alvin & the chipmunks happy meal toys, in which he ran up and down a piano. They are a male/female couple, and even though the female calls, they never seemed to make babies. 
Chipmunks aren't 'cuddly' pets. They're very, very quick. We let them run loose sometimes, but mostly they choose to stay in their cage, on their wheel. My two cats love them, and the munks tease my kitties like crazy. They eat peanuts out of our hands, tolerate some petting, and do not bite.
Anyways, here are the munks!


----------



## ratchilla (May 12, 2011)

Super cute! I've always been a fan of chipmunks.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

There's been a Siberian Chipmunk in the local pet store for the past few years. All it ever does is run circles around it's cage and go on it's wheel. Super fast little things! Yours are adorable! Here in Pennsylvania we have native wild chipmunks. I go camping a lot at a state forest, and they are so used to people that they take peanuts right out of your hand. I was so surprised that people keep them as pets.


----------



## shinysticker (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks!  if you don't mind me asking, where is this petstore in Pennsylvania?


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

They're in the Pottsville area.


----------

